# Real duck commanders



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

My buddy and myself have been talking, and how many of you think if the duck commander phil robertson didnt have 1600 acres of private land in the middle of the greatest migration path on the miss valley flyway he would be any good. He pry doesnt know what its like to wake up in the morning and have someone in the spot he wanted the night before or dissappointment of not getting to birds due to pressure from tons of hunters. I think every night about the next day and say do i drive to the UP or do i hunt the back yard again. Thats real hunting. Bet ol phil wouldnt like getting up in the dark with blowing snow and pushing throught ice in high wind chills in late season hunts on big water layout hunts. I bet he would say ( those boys are crazy up there) I do give phil credit and i like the show. His son jase is like me and is anal about concealment and finding the birds. I got more respect for the average guys and gals who bust their **** to get onto birds warm cold or rain.


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

Deep down I think most people realize that the videos and TV shows are products of many hours in prime spots with a team of editors piecing it all together. Have to admit that I watch the show and find it enjoyable. My ten year old son watches the show with me and thinks that Phil is awesome, I have to remind him that my Benelli goes "boom,boom, boom" as well, just not as often  I watch it more for the entertainment then I do the hunting aspect of it. Personally I think that those duck hunters that are fans of Phil are more fans of his lifestyle, that is to say his whole life is duck hunting. Success at something we truly enjoy doing is the gold at the end of the rainbow that many search for. This may be the key that keeps the fans of the Duck Commander coming back for more.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm sure having the property doesn't hurt his chances. But he wasn't always able to have all the things he has now. I mean crap look at the dude, he was never one to have much dirt poor la swamp rat. Look at his house for cripes sakes round here they'd have the township on his **** for all the crap sittin around. SO I'm sure he has had people in his spots he wanted to go back in the day as we all have a time or 3 dozen. What you see on video isn't exatly the way it happens. 

One thing that I wonder is the way the ducks just dive bomb his spread sometimes with unabanden disire?????? Even after being shot some or most of the flock still tries to land after their buddies are gettin hammered. All I can say to that is "There must be something good to eat down there in some of his spots" Hmmmmmmmmmm  :lol:
Smoke


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Some guys can get it done no matter what situation they are faced with. I have a feeling he is one of them, property or not.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Phil Robertson has been around since the early 80's, that whole time he didn't have a duck club under his belt...there is no doubt in my mind they are duck killing machines, regardless of where they hunt. There are guys even on a 1600 acre private piece that still couldn't shoot a limit of greenheads if someone held a gun to their head. Sure some of the stuff and storylines they do is for the show, but watch one of the DVD's like the best of the duckmen, no doubt they are great shots and can grind them.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

One of my friends is a duckman.. He claims that Phil is the real deal..


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

They had to start somewhere. They just didn't start out as the "duck men". Those boys down there know what they are doin. Phil and his boys have been making videos for years now and they always have been wackin and stackin. They even say on there show and videos that they do have bad days and some times don't shoot any. They have the cameras out there every time they hunt so after a few weeks or a season you just edit the best footage, slap it together and bam! You have a video looking like you limit out every time.


----------



## swalsh770 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hard to believe Phil has a masters degree and use to be a phys ed teacher..The show is entertaining though. My 2y/o actually sits and watches the whole thing...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

I'll take DC over 99% of the other guys doing shows and pimpin product. He's 100% *******.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

they work hard in the off season, planting millet and the like, draining dikes, moving tons of water....they were up in Traverse City last year, he has a great testimonial if your interested....he was also back up quarter back to Terry Bradshaw in college.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

gooseboy said:


> they work hard in the off season, planting millet and the like, draining dikes, moving tons of water....they were up in Traverse City last year, he has a great testimonial if your interested....*he was also back up quarter back to Terry Bradshaw in college*.


Actually, Terry Bradshaw was Phil's back-up.

http://www.duckcommander.com/duckmen/phil.php


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Everything previously mentioned(LSU masters, QB career)

On thing to remember: he's been doing it for 50 years, in THE prime duck and goose area of the US. He would have to be excellent, just from the field time alone.

All the other stuff is gravy. He knows where to be and when to get good shooting. Count on it.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

gooseboy said:


> they were up in Traverse City last year, he has a great testimonial if your interested


 
I really wish I could've seen this last year, I heard about it after the fact. I wonder if there is any chance of him coming again? I know it was the last weekend of September and at a Church/Sportsmans Banquet


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Duckman Racing said:


> Actually, Terry Bradshaw was Phil's back-up.
> 
> http://www.duckcommander.com/duckmen/phil.php


 
my bad


----------



## Adam Lynch (Feb 4, 2008)

he is pretty dang good yall


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I am a huge fan of the TV show and I would say that this year's shows have shown that its not always easy for them. They have traveled some, etc... due to the floods.

Here is one thing that I have gathered from watching duck hunting shows: I rarely hear other hunters shooting in the background. Now perhaps they edit that out, but I have a feeling that we don't hear other hunters because there aren't any. Now, how many ducks and geese would we all have if their weren't other hunters 200 yards from us?


----------



## Jim Zellinger (Jul 12, 2008)

I too love the show. it is one of the most entertaining out there.

I feel that he is the real deal, and here are my reasons, for what it is worth.

#1 yes he has a large track of land, but also the birds that are there have been hunted all the way from Canada, the stupid ones are dead.

#2 they hunt everyday with a camara. That means that those first easy flocks don't get shot, because even though there is plenty of light to shoot, there is not enough for the camara. Also they have more than one camara man on each set-up so that mans at least 2 shiney lenses sticking out there.

Just a thought. It would be great to meet him sometime, my guess is he has some wonderful stories to tell.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I doubt he is sitting down in the bayou questioning his skills & abilities or if those mallards he shoots every year are disappointed because they weren't shot by a better hunter.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

sswhitelightning said:


> My buddy and myself have been talking, and how many of you think if the duck commander phil robertson didnt have 1600 acres of private land in the middle of the greatest migration path on the miss valley flyway he would be any good. He pry doesnt know what its like to wake up in the morning and have someone in the spot he wanted the night before or dissappointment of not getting to birds due to pressure from tons of hunters. I think every night about the next day and say do i drive to the UP or do i hunt the back yard again. Thats real hunting. Bet ol phil wouldnt like getting up in the dark with blowing snow and pushing throught ice in high wind chills in late season hunts on big water layout hunts. I bet he would say ( those boys are crazy up there) I do give phil credit and i like the show. His son jase is like me and is anal about concealment and finding the birds. I got more respect for the average guys and gals who bust their **** to get onto birds warm cold or rain.


Have you read up on phil at all? watched his movies? 

In one of them he talks about how when him and ol si were in high school and Phil got him some shoes for basketball and he stomped a skunk and they got all stunk up so his mom told him to bury him. Then ol Si needed some shoes and they didn't have money so they dug up them ol skunky shoes. In college I believe Phil played for LSU? Correct me if I'm wrong, started over the Famous Terry Bradshaw. Coulda gone pro you would think right? Phil decided to follow a different path, followed the bible and the word of God and lived to duck hunt. 

So if he has 1600 acres of private land to hunt, he damn well earned it.

He is THE duck commander in my book.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Well said Franky.


----------

